# BBQ Boy



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I've never posted a prop before...simply because none of our props hI've considered good enough to post here!! You guys ROCK!! But I am pretty proud of this guy. We've since added a rib cage and will be adding "guts" with Great Stuff this weekend. He is going in our witch doctor room over an open fire. He will be able to be rotated!!

[original bbq boy picture by halloweengal - Photobucket


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks great. Makes me hungry. Will you have fog are fake flames under him?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He needs a little more basting


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

We're going to have a fire pit underneath him with fake flames!! My husband and his friend built the spit and a daughter helped paint it. Once I have it in action I will post a complete picture!!

The reason that he's more red than black is because the barn is very dark and we wanted to make sure that he stood out!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine are not good enough to post either but I still like getting everyones opionions.

Oh, I and love your prop! I think it is the cats meow.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Beth said:


> We're going to have a fire pit underneath him with fake flames!! My husband and his friend built the spit and a daughter helped paint it. Once I have it in action I will post a complete picture!!
> 
> The reason that he's more red than black is because the barn is very dark and we wanted to make sure that he stood out!!


Well once you get the lights on it, you might have to adjust you color some. Maybe not. I know I did some things that I thought would be cool. But then set them up and had to some changing. But it look good the way it is now. I do have to agree with DT. There is some really great talent on here. But I ain't one of them. I just show some of my stuff because they have helped me to be able to do it. Show don't be shy.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Watcher, we'll do that. We usually try to tweak things if they're just not "right". Sometimes we run out of time!!! We're doing our party on October 24th. I'm fairly confident that we're ahead of schedule. But things always come up and run that philosophy!!! :googly:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I think he looks great. I do not not know why some of you people are afraid to show us your props - I for one love to see what people made no matter how it looks. The important think is that you did it, you made it with your own hands and we want to see what you made to share with us. you never know you might just inspire someone or someone may recommend a small change that would change your prop into something really special. Remember you are among like minded friends who are doing the same thing that you are.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks good....goes well with my philosophy


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm just highly critical of my own abilities and very seldomly do any of my props turn out EXACTLY as planned. Therefore I am not truly happy with them so I don't post them. Maybe this year I will post more!! A journey of a thousand miles starts with one step!!

You're very correct Creepy!!! He does go well!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Liking him so far, can't wait to see completed project with lights. Good luck.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

propman, i'm with you. maybe we aren't all dave the dead, lauriebeast, or stolloween, but we can be inspired by what we see, learn, and blossom like nightshade! and you never know who might be inspired by YOUR stuff? besides, this forum is wonderful for morale boosting, motivation incentive, great ideas, and good sugguestions, so why not get some free project councelling? ;p

i think it looks great, i can't wait to see how the guts and ribcage turned out!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I laughed but in a good way ..should look cool when you have him rolling over a nice fire,
dont forget your can with a brush for basting LOL, maybe some salt and pepper on the side


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, Lilly!! I never thought of that!! What a GREAT idea!!!!

My one G/F asked if we were practicing to be in "Fried Green Tomatoes"!!! Told her.......maybe!!!:devil:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... and yummy too!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Actually, I think if you're disappointed in how one of your props is turning out, that's the one you should show here... there's so many people who could make suggestions; you could tweak it into something even better than what you first imagined.

Love the BBQ boy! In addition to Lilly's suggestion of outdoor cookware/condiments, I think a bloodstained apron tossed casually over one of the end supports would be sweet too... It's those little touches most people won't even notice on Halloween night that make for the best pictures!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Actually, I think if you're disappointed in how one of your props is turning out, that's the one you should show here... there's so many people who could make suggestions; you could tweak it into something even better than what you first imagined.
> 
> Love the BBQ boy! In addition to Lilly's suggestion of outdoor cookware/condiments, I think a bloodstained apron tossed casually over one of the end supports would be sweet too... It's those little touches most people won't even notice on Halloween night that make for the best pictures!


A meat cleaver, tenderizer and scewer fork would be nice as well

I love the prop. I cant wait to see it in action as well.

One thing I would consider doing if the prop was mine, for next year, great stuff expand a foam. You can make that body look really nasty, burned and bubbled. I did a blucky with expand-a-foam, red and black spray paint and then went over portions with thin cotton strips and latex to add that "dripping flesh" look.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yum -pass the sauce


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's very cool. It put a smile on my face. Love it. Awesome work.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

BBQ Soylent Green - Yummy!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Long pork, anyone?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd like the sweet and sour sauce, please.  Great job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that thing is great.


----------

